# PAM 359 opinions?



## Pammzer

Hello everyone.

I am a curious fellow...

Was wondering if I could fish out some opinions regarding PAM 359.
Since there is only one AD in Toronto that carry Panerai, and therefore quite difficult to get a hands-on look at them. I am quite curious to see how the 359 owners feel.

Being new to Panerai, having some troubles in comparing the 1950 cases (PAM 359) vs 1950 cases with super dome (PAM 233).

If anyone has any comparative photos of the two side by side or something like it that would be fantastic!

Well I guess my real question is, are the 1950 cases quite stunning in itself? Or is it worth the wait in saving/hunting time for 1950 case with the superdome?

Be biased! Thats what I am looking for!

Thanks.


----------



## Watch_guy

I don't have any specific feedback on this model for you. what I can tell you is that the 1950 case is very nice, but I would not recommend buying one without first trying it on. They are rather substantial and you need to make sure you like it before put out the cash. 
Back to my opinion....if you are going to buy a modern in house model, my vote goes for the 233....the classic in house and the dome is beautiful.


----------



## Satansfist

I find the opposite, the domed case on watches like the 233 and 213/212 etc make the watch look smaller to me, which isn't something I am after. The flat sapphire of the 359 is great. The 359 is also unique (so far) in that it has the polished 1950 case and the aged lume, though obviously that is changing with this year's releases where every damn watch seems to be getting the "dirty" lume treatment...


----------



## toph

its the one Panerai i really really really like. i have owned two ( a 111 and a 183) and sold them both after a while but this one is one is much nicer than both of those IMHO


----------



## roguehog

Full arabic dial, retro dial and full polished case and bezel sets it apart from the rest of the 1950's case on the range.

I like the 359 and dislike it at the same time. Just Sunni how to explain .


----------



## clarencek

Had one but sold it recently actually. I found the case to be too thick / tall. It never balanced well on my wrist. I prefer the manual wind PAM's now as they sit flatter on my wrist and stay put. But as far as a time piece goes - it's beautiful. The case has a great feel to it, substantial, but nicely done. I loved the dial and hands - the light would catch the polished hands which was really nice. 
If you deal with the height of the case - I'd say go for it.


----------



## Pammzer

I guess its one of those Panerai that you either love or hate.
No plans on purchasing one anytime soon, just curious about the 1950 cases.

Thanks for your opinions!
I should try one out sometime, lots of people have been telling me the case is quite large and not for everyone.
One thing I have not considered was that the superdome actually makes the watch look smaller (strange I actually thought it would have the opposite effect, providing more depth).


----------



## roguehog

clarencek said:


> Had one but sold it recently actually. I found the case to be too thick / tall. It never balanced well on my wrist. I prefer the manual wind PAM's now as they sit flatter on my wrist and stay put. But as far as a time piece goes - it's beautiful. The case has a great feel to it, substantial, but nicely done. I loved the dial and hands - the light would catch the polished hands which was really nice.
> If you deal with the height of the case - I'd say go for it.


Actually, what turned you away from the 1950 case are precisely what attracted me to it.

I have always preferred a heavier, larger and thicker case. Not overly huge but just enuf. Mind you my wrist is not that big either.


----------



## TheDude

I love mine. First PAM, got it in August.


----------



## Pammzer

Certainly is a beauty...
Thanks for the photos!

I even get a sneak peak at your cam in one of the shots :-d nice flash mount!
I will try one out one day, although with caution since I am certainly going to walk out with one if I do.


----------



## Watch_guy

I think this model is nice, but if they left the 1,2,4,5,7,8,10, and 11 off the dial it would look much "cleaner"


----------



## roguehog

Watch_guy said:


> I think this model is nice, but if they left the 1,2,4,5,7,8,10, and 11 off the dial it would look much "cleaner"


I agree. Can go for the 312 then
I think the full Arabic dial makes it look younger. And over busy.


----------



## TheDude

Pammzer said:


> Certainly is a beauty...
> Thanks for the photos!
> 
> I even get a sneak peak at your cam in one of the shots :-d nice flash mount!
> I will try one out one day, although with caution since I am certainly going to walk out with one if I do.


Heh. I never take the time required to set up lighting so I usually have stuff like the speedlight, camera strap, or myself in the shot. Thanks for the compliments though.


----------



## TheDude

The dial does have historic Panerai roots - they made a ship clock with that dial.

I love the 8 and the zero on the 10. The parts they can't cut out leave the north/south line in the numerals. Very cool.


----------



## Watch Fan

I have a 312 which I love. I tried on a 359 a couple of days ago at an AD. For me, I still like the 312 better. It's all about what YOU like, for you. Both are very nice.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Not a big fan of this model, or the new 1950's style models. I do like how they made the cuts in the numbers. It is different, and a lot better than the 164. If you like it, get it.


----------



## RVO3VOM

The PAM359 is my 1st and only Panerai. I couldn't resist the initial release of this unique piece.

(Best I could get w/ my BlackBerry, sorry.)









∞


----------



## A_Penangite

I did not choose 359 because of its polished case. My Rolex is polished case and I wanted something different, 312 it is, with brushed case.


----------



## rsr911

I love the 359!!!


----------



## stilo

I tried one on at an AD in Florida a few weeks back and though I think it's stunning, I would not buy one. The dial is a bit too busy in comparison to some other simpler dials in the line. Also, old is cool in a way that new will never be. If I wanted a vintage looking watch, I'd buy a vintage.


----------



## carman63

I tried one on at a local AD. It's a nice piece, but my 112 is polished. I wanted a brushed finish, on at least part of the watch. The 'dirty' lume is a nice touch. I might pick one up in the future. But for now, I picked up a 351.


----------



## Willith

Well, no matter how much some of you tried to discourage me from getting the 359 I couldn't resist. I can honestly say I am very happy with the watch. I didn't realize the dial wasn't black, it's more of a gray/brown color and it looks great with the off white markers. There are only 2 things I wish I could change about this watch: a longer OEM strap (it's too short, so I couldn't wear it) and gold hands, those would really make this watch pop. Other than that I'm very happy with my purchase. Here are some quick shots I took this morning:



















Even with the off-white lume it glows like a torch, this is in my garage after walking in from the patio (not the best picture, but you get the idea):


----------



## carman63

Congrats, Rob! Looks good on you! 
Hey, if you don't mind - please email me the name of the strap maker. Thanks!
-Jim


----------



## Pammzer

All PAMS are beautiful... If not at first, after it goes on your wrist it just becomes a part of you.
Congrats!


----------



## Jidonsu

Congratulations! I just picked one up myself. It's stunning in person.


----------



## A_Penangite

Guess it's time for straps and more straps ...









Here's mine with a new strap. Just fall in love with my PAM all over again ...

Mike C


----------



## TheDude

Congrats and welcome to the club! I love mine.

The dial is considered to be matte black and Panerai represents it as such.


----------



## Willith

The strap is a Zeugma strap, not sure which model, but with the polished buckle, cream/gold stitch and worn leather it was the perfect strap for the 359. :-!



carman63 said:


> Congrats, Rob! Looks good on you!
> Hey, if you don't mind - please email me the name of the strap maker. Thanks!
> -Jim


----------



## wasteoftime

Toronto. Humbertown or Versailles? Cheaper in Asia. 

That particular Pam is not really appreciated by Pam collectors in Asia. I tried it on and found the dial weird looking.


----------



## Pammzer

I think I am going to wait until the new 42mm Rads are more available.
Versailles don't carry Panerai anymore, the only authorized dealer so far in Toronto is Humbertown (great little store, lots of friendly staff).


----------



## MC36

359 is my Grail! Beautiful watch. Target acquisition date late summer! Stunning watch.


----------



## timefleas

All Pams are NOT beautiful, at least not to everyone. So, since you asked our opinion, it is a negative from me, even though you already bought it--don't like or need the date instead of the "3", and really, just about never do I (or anyone else) need the seconds (yes, handy but not essential in setting the correct time)--obviously, for me "plain" is best, as is reflected by the watches in my signature. For the guy sitting next to me, though, the opposite may be true--so I wonder, what is the point of threads like these? While I enjoy and greatly benefit from insightful reviews of watches that I might consider buying, would I EVER take into account someone's offhand opinion on a website as to what watch I should buy for MYSELF? Never! How would any one else know all the variables that come together in helping me decide what is a good watch or not? If you yourself are not convinced that the watch is right for you or not, then it would make sense to wait until you do find something that hits all the right buttons. In other words, if you have to ask, then it probably is not really your best option.


----------



## Pammzer

nono I have not purchased the watch, and the purpose of the thread was to see some wristshots and read some opinions of owners.
In Toronto there is only one dealer who sells panerai (and as we all know, due to their nature of their production, there are only a few in stock at an AD) so its quite difficult to see a specific model face to face or put one on to get a feel for it.

I don't know maybe it's just me but I like to hear other's opinions of aesthetics, function, value and see what kind of personal spin they put into them. Its just fun to read!
Why else are shows like "Top Gear" such a hit.


----------



## Willith

I liked this thread, I read it a few times and then I had to make a decision I could get either a 297 or 359. So, reading the thread helped me out, but I can honestly say that no picture can capture the real beauty of this watch in person. Everyone I've shown the 359 to agree that the watch looks much better in person that in the pictures (these were the same people who told me to get the 297, including my wife). ;-) So, I enjoyed this thread and it was fun to post some quick shots of my new watch when I did receive it. :-!


----------



## jacksonian

Willith said:


> I liked this thread, I read it a few times and then I had to make a decision I could get either a 297 or 359. So, reading the thread helped me out, but I can honestly say that no picture can capture the real beauty of this watch in person. Everyone I've shown the 359 to agree that the watch looks much better in person that in the pictures (these were the same people who told me to get the 297, including my wife). ;-) So, I enjoyed this thread and it was fun to post some quick shots of my new watch when I did receive it. :-!


Love the 359! Congrats, Rob! I almost bought one myself. Excellent choice.


----------



## Willith

jacksonian said:


> Love the 359! Congrats, Rob! I almost bought one myself. Excellent choice.


Thanks! :-! I think you are due for a new PAM anyway, so might as well pick one up and then it can be 359 Thursday or something. ;-)


----------



## jacksonian

Willith said:


> Thanks! :-! I think you are due for a new PAM anyway, so might as well pick one up and then it can be 359 Thursday or something. ;-)


You're right, but I'm hoping it will be something like Bronzo Monday!


----------



## Willith

jacksonian said:


> You're right, but I'm hoping it will be something like Bronzo Monday!




Can I borrow it? ;-)


----------



## wasteoftime

Humbertown, I've been there a few times... nice owner, very friendly... he can help you on the 13%.  

but watch prices in Toronto are high.. maybe try montreal... I hear it's cheaper, or better yet... go to the US, and wear it over.. customs only know what tags and rolex's are hahaha... 

then air ship the box to your company address  

I never buy any in Canada, at least in Asia, you get many gifts and drinks and even ice cream for the kids  and you get first dibs on the rare peices.... 

Canada is just a small market for everything... especially lux items... 

it's funny when you walk around yorkville and bloor, and people wearing thier panerai's are snobbish... hahaha in EU and Asia, the cashier at the variety store's wearing one 

If you really plan on getting 1 for life (BS), then i personally would save up to about 15000 CAD and get one that has more function, maybe power reserve, chrono, date, glass back. 

As you get more into watch appreciation.. you'll look more into the movements and the fine hand etching involved inside the case. 

You want rugged for going rock climbing or hiking.. get a G shock  

my 2 cents.... a bit phucked up though.


----------



## Pammzer

Yorkville is a fun place to take a walk any time of the day for snob watching I must agree.
Although I have not seen a Panerai in the "wild" just yet. :-(

So far the Panerai collectors I have met are quite friendly. Probably the most friendly watch community I've experienced so far. Rolex on the other hand...I wont even start...

ps I did not think this thread was going to get so much viewing/discussion I guess this PAM 359 is filled with controversy!


----------



## stilo

wasteoftime said:


> Humbertown, I've been there a few times... nice owner, very friendly... he can help you on the 13%.
> 
> but watch prices in Toronto are high.. maybe try montreal... I hear it's cheaper, or better yet... go to the US, and wear it over.. customs only know what tags and rolex's are hahaha...
> 
> then air ship the box to your company address
> 
> I never buy any in Canada, at least in Asia, you get many gifts and drinks and even ice cream for the kids  and you get first dibs on the rare peices....
> 
> Canada is just a small market for everything... especially lux items...
> 
> it's funny when you walk around yorkville and bloor, and people wearing thier panerai's are snobbish... hahaha in EU and Asia, the cashier at the variety store's wearing one
> 
> If you really plan on getting 1 for life (BS), then i personally would save up to about 15000 CAD and get one that has more function, maybe power reserve, chrono, date, glass back.
> 
> As you get more into watch appreciation.. you'll look more into the movements and the fine hand etching involved inside the case.
> 
> You want rugged for going rock climbing or hiking.. get a G shock
> 
> my 2 cents.... a bit phucked up though.


+1 on all points


----------



## r0lexguy

Hi all, new here and new to Panerai. I trusted my business partner and pulled the trigger on the 359 this morning. My first initial gut punch was "holy ****" it's huge...but then i said to myself wow the dial and 1950 case is gorgeous...then after about 5 minutes of the watch settling on my wrist, it dawned on me - this is my grail. This is a big deal to me especially being A BIG Rolex guy (own: 5512, 1680, GMT IIc, DJII and 16753).

After owning the aforementioned watches, I never had a dial with all arabic numeral so the 359's dial is a welcome change!


----------



## Synequano

Congratz on your 359,yes it is thick and huge,and the all number patina dial is more unique in comparison to standard 3-6-9-12 dial


----------



## Watch OCD

Congrats 'rOlex(now Panerai)guy' on the new watch...
that 359 looks great...sure the 1950 dial is 'thick n heavy' but looks great


----------

